# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  «Белтелеком» информирует своих абонентов, что в связи с деноминацией прием платежей за услуги будет

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

